# What are your opinions on Fabric arena's?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I am looking to have an 80x250 arena built early next year but as you know they are VERY expensive. Just the roof (no sides, footing, electric) is about $75k. However, I began looking into a clear span fabric arena and I could get an 83'x220' for less than $60k (no end caps, put together yourself).

I want to know what others have experienced with fabric buildings... Did you like the way they look? Did you like riding in one? What was the temperature like? When raining, how was it compared to a metal building? Does the fabric hold up well? Easy to clean?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Subscribing. I've been looking into them for when we get our own place, but alot of people have told me that with the winters we get up here they don't think they would hold up. I don't think they would sell them with a warranty if they wouldn't hold up though...so I'm curious to hear what people have to say.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I ride in this one









Im pretty sure thats what you mean. 
Ours is slightly smaller than the one you want but I love it. It's great to ride in, warm in the winter and feels very open and airy. 

During the winter you sort of have to open up the doors or else you end up riding in a green house if you want to ride in the middle of the day. At night it's fine obviously. 

Rain can sound a little scary but I've never had a big problem with it. You live in TX so it probably wouldnt be an issue but when snow melts and slides off the side... that tends to scare the hell out of horses who have never heard it before.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just priced one also. I was suprised at how expensive they are. My thought is, if you would put up the fabric one yourself why not put up the metal one yourself also and then see what the price would be. I think the metal one would be worth more in the long run and last longer.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always liked the looks of them and plan to get one to ride in someday. If you get one, let us know how you like it. I don't really know how it compares price wise to a metal barn but our Morton barn that is going to be built this winter is 36x100 and is running a little over $32K. However, that is just with the 9 foot rafters, not really safe to ride in.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Both places I board at have them. The one in the north is more like the one above (have no idea the manufacturer) and the one in Va is a Coverall. Love them both. The light is great, yes, the rain can be loud, and I have heard the snow is too, but I don;t think it is much louder than a metal roof. They can be pretty warm, especially in the summer if not well ventilated. I will say that the Coverall one has doors that split int eh middle, which are much easier to open than a large span, like the one up north. However, I did hear from the BO in va that Coverall is going under, so would be careful there. He has a couple of leaks(around where they fastened it to the footers) and is thinking his warranty will not help him at all. Bummer when you spend $200K on an arena (according to him) It is 100x200.:-(

Neither one put it up themselves, and I cannot imagine doing it with those huge pieces of fabric...if there is any wind at all, unless you have lots of people.

Good luck!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Cover-all did go out of business because a few of their buildings collapsed. I inquired about a Clear-span building from farmtek who assured me that their buildings are far more secure than cover-all.

Here are some of the pro's and cons to a fabric one.

Possibly cheaper
More coverage and there for more protection from elements for both rider, horse and footing.
Less in electric bills?
Faster to put up.
Possibly portable
Less in property taxes

The pros to a metal one are... (for me)

I think they look better
More permanent
Husband is a welder and can easily add on if needed


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing is welded in a metal building they are screwed with sheet metal screws and rubber washers attached to wood posts, trusses and purlins


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Here in Texas, everything is made from steel. You don't see a whole lot of wooden frames for barns and arenas. Everything is welded steel free-span trusses.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Here in Texas, everything is made from steel. You don't see a whole lot of wooden frames for barns and arenas. Everything is welded steel free-span trusses.


Never seen that before. So the roof is welded on also?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

No the roof isn't welded but the frame is. We use the regular r-panel metal sheets the same way.. just bolt them on.


----------

